# Fishing Flea Market



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

BRADLEY BEACH FISHING FLEA MARKET will be on March 23rd at the Bradley Beach Fire House, 815 1/2 Main Street, Bradley Beach, NJ. Doors open at 9, market runs till 2. Admission is $3.00, kids under 12 are free. Tables 8' are $25.00 with vendor set up at 6AM. For info call 908 309 4487.....thanks


----------

